# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  !! عواقب شرب الماء بعد البندول

## سعيد درويش

!! عواقب شرب الماء بعد البندول



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



شرب الماء الدافئ عند تناول أقراص الدواء والبندول



له عواقب وخيمة
طبعا نحن يا كثر ما ناكل البنادول.
لو حس الواحد بشوية صداع أخذ له حبتين بندول...
اعتاد غالبية الناس عند إصابتهم بنزلات البرد على شرب الماء الدافئ أو الفاتر لدفع الأقراص التي توصف لهم للعلاج ،
دون أن يتأكدوا من أنها وصلت إلى المعدة بسلام. ذلك الأمر غاية في الخطورة لذا يجب عليك اتباع الطرق السليمة
لتناول الأقراص.
أشار طبيب صيني إلى أهمية تناول الأقراص مع شرب الماء البارد لدفعها، فبعدما تبتلع القرص اشرب عليه الكثير من
الماء حتى تتأكد من وصوله إلى المعدة. وانتظر نصف ساعة قبل بعد تناولك للدواء قبل الذهاب للنوم.
قام رجل بتناول دوائه دون أن يشرب الماء اللازم لدفعه إلى المعدة، فعلق القرص في المرئ قبل أن يصل إلى المعدة
مما سبب التهابا للرجل. أدخل الرجل إلى المستشفى لخمسة أيام لا يتناول خلالها سوى السوائل والحليب البارد. وقد
حذره الطبيب من احتمال تفاقم حالته واحتمال اصابته بالقرحة.
? لذا يرجى مراعاة الآتي ?
? أولا: لا تلجأ لشرب ماء فاتر أو دافئ أو حار لدفع الأقراص بعد ابتلاعها، وابتعد أيضا عن المشروبات المحلاة
كالعصائر وغيرها. عليك فقط بشرب كميات كافية من الماء البارد.
? ثانيا: اذا احسست بضيق أو عدم ارتياح بعد ابتلاع القرص اشرب المزيد من الماء.
? ثالثا: تناول الأدوية إما واقفا أوجالسا ولا تستلق بعد تناولها مباشرة
? دمتم بخير وعافيه ?

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم

مشكور أخوي على التنبيه 

موضوع ذو أهمية فالكثير منا يتناول الأدوية وخاصة البندول دون أن يتأكدون من وصولها للمعدة 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي أمل الظهور على تواجدك

----------


## w_alwaheed

*As received**!! عواقب شرب الماء بعدالبندول**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**شرب البندول وعامة الأقراص بشكل مباشر* 
*له عواقب وخيمة*
*طبعا نحن يا كثر ما ناكل البنادول.*
*لو حس الواحد بشوية صداع أخذ له حبتين بندول...*
*اعتاد غالبية الناس عند إصابتهم بنزلات البرد على شرب الماء الدافئ أو الفاتر لدفع الأقراص التي توصف لهم للعلاج ،*
*دون أن يتأكدوا من أنها وصلت إلى المعدة بسلام. ذلك الأمر غاية في الخطورة لذا يجب عليك اتباع الطرق السليمة*
*لتناول الأقراص.*
*أشار طبيب صيني إلى أهمية تناول الأقراص مع شرب الماء البارد لدفعها، فبعدما تبتلع القرص اشرب عليه الكثير من*
*الماء حتى تتأكد من وصوله إلى المعدة. وانتظر نصف ساعة قبل بعد تناولك للدواء قبل الذهاب للنوم.*
*قام رجل بتناول دوائه دون أن يشرب الماء اللازم لدفعه إلى المعدة، فعلق القرص في المرئ قبل أن يصل إلى المعدة*
*مما سبب التهابا للرجل. أدخل الرجل إلى المستشفى لخمسة أيام لا يتناول خلالها سوى السوائل والحليب البارد. وقد*
*حذره الطبيب من احتمال تفاقم حالته واحتمال اصابته بالقرحة.*
*? لذا يرجى مراعاة الآتي ?*
*? أولا: لا تلجأ لشرب ماء فاتر أو دافئ أو حار لدفع الأقراص بعد ابتلاعها، وابتعد أيضا عن المشروبات المحلاة*
*كالعصائر وغيرها. عليك فقط بشرب كميات كافية من الماء البارد.*
*? ثانيا: اذا احسست بضيق أو عدم ارتياح بعد ابتلاع القرص اشرب المزيد من الماء.*
*? ثالثا: تناول الأدوية إما واقفا أوجالسا ولا تستلق بعد تناولها مباشرة*
*?دمتم بخير وعافيه?*
*?*




*tAkE CaRe oF*
*yOuRsELf*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووور اخوووي الوووحيد

على المعلوومات الحلووه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكور اخوي الوحيد على المعلومات الحلوة
وياريت انا اتعض بعد  واترك عني شرب الحبوب من غير ماء
يسلموو على الطرح
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا على مروكم* 




*اختي بيســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأن* 



*واختي دمعـــــــــــــــــــة الاحــــــــزان*



*تحياتي المعطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية خيو 

وتسلم على المعلومة 

وعساك على القوة 

ام محمد

----------


## همس الروح

السلام  عليكم 

مشكور اخوي على المعلومات القيمة

تقبل تحياتي العذبه

همس الروح

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلمـــــــــــــــــــــوا على مروكم* 



*اختي ام محمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*



*واختي همـــــــــــس الروحـــــــ*



*تحياتي المعطـــــــــــــــــــــــــره*

----------


## أمل الظهور

تشكر أخي الوحيد 

عذرا تم دمج الموضوعين 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------

